# Create a fixed-sized PNG with fixed Width/Height?



## lykos92 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi again, I have a PNG image (with transparency) which is 107,854 bytes. Its dimensions are 722x336. I want to make an empty PNG image, with the same dimensions and the same size. Can anyone help me? Any suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're using Photoshop, create a new document, set the height and width to 722 and 336, set the background to transparent, then save as a png.


----------



## lykos92 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, I know how to create an image. What I want is to create an image which is 107,854 bytes exactly. It's not BMP, so the size changes from various factors, not only the dimensions.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I just created an empty transparent 722x336 png with no interlacing, and its filesize is about 5kb, so I don't know how you'll get it up to 107kb.

Is there any reason why it has to be exactly that size? There might be a workaround.


----------



## lykos92 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, there is this program called "wirecast" which puts a watermark on the output video. I have found the watermark PNG file, but when I erase the picture, it says that the program cannot start. So I believe that it checks the file size on startup.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, the reason it puts a watermark on the video is because it is expensive software that has taken someone a lot of time to write, so we can't help you.

As it happens this can't be done, because an empty .png file just contains the basic document data(and couldn't be modified to grow to a specific size).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

lykos92 said:


> Well, there is this program called "wirecast" which puts a watermark on the output video. I have found the watermark PNG file, but when I erase the picture, it says that the program cannot start. So I believe that it checks the file size on startup.


As Jamiemac points out, what you are trying to do is circumvent (crack) software security system.

I is against the TSF policy to help. Please read the TSF rules before posting. Thanks

Thread Closed.


----------

